# Silberkarpfen, welcher Köder?



## esox_105 (9. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich will in diesem Jahr mal geziehlt auf Silberkarpfen angeln. Da dieser Fisch, soweit ich weiß, ein Planktonfresser ist, sind wohl Boilies und Mais nicht die richtigen Köder.

Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit diesen Fischen?

Welche Köder und wie sieht es mit anfüttern aus?


----------



## Veit (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Silberkarpfen, welcher Köder?*

Mein Gewässer (ein mittlerer Fluss) hat einen guten Bestand an Silberkarpfen, so dass ich in den vergangenen Jahren ein paar Erfahrungen mit den Fischen sammeln konnte. 
Den ersten guten Tag habe ich erlebt als ich einen Schwarm von vielen dutzend Fischen entdeckte und dort alle möglichen Köder probiert, welche bis auf einen alle versagten. Dieser eine war ein kleiner Schilftrieb. Diesen mit einer Ködernadel aufs Vorfach gezogen, eine Made noch auf den Haken und an einer Wasserkugelmontage präsentiert. Es war wahnsinn, nachdem zuvor ja wiegesagt alle anderen Köder erfolglos waren, konnte ich innerhalb kurzer Zeit 4 Silberlinge fangen.
Allerdings hat diese Methode danach nur noch zwei Mal geringe Erfolge gebracht (jeweils einen). 
Im letzten Sommer gabs dann mal wieder ein Treffen mit diesen Fischen. Erstmals stellte ich fest, dass sie viel öfters zu räuber werden als vielleicht manch einer denkt. Ich hatte einen Ansitz auf Karpfen gemacht und unweit meiner Angelstelle saß ein Stipper. Dieser fütterte massiv an und angelte mit einer einzelnen Maden an der Bolognese-Rute mit feiner Posenmontage. Neben unzähligen Brassen und Rotaugen fing er auf diese Weise dann auch zwei Silberkarpfen. Als er fort war sah ich, dass es an seinem Platz nun ständig räuberte und dachte mir es hätten sich einige Hecht oder große Döbel eingefunden. Schon nach wenigen Würfen rappelte es. Und zu meinem erstaunen war es auch ein Silberkarpfen, der den Mini-Blinker genommen hatte. Kurz danach biss auch noch ein zweiter. Einige Tage später machte ich mir den Spass selbst und fütterte an dieser Stelle mit Stippfutter an. Nach einiger Zeit begann es dann wieder zu räubern und ich erwischte auch diesmal zwei Silberkarpfen. - Man kann sie also mit dieser Methode zumindest im Sommer gezielt befischen.
Zu beginn diesen Jahr durfte ich dann feststellen, dass die Silberkarpfen jetzt im Winter offensichtlich sogar zu reinen Räubern werden. Ich habe am 2. und 3. Januar an ein und der selben Stelle 3 Silberkarpfen mit Gummifischen der Länge 12 bzw. 15 cm gefangen. Schöne Drills. Gestern ist dann noch ein Freund von mir an diesen Platz gegangen und war mit einem twister ebenfalls erfolgreich. Wenn du also einen Platz findest wo, die Silberkarpfen sich jetzt aufhalten, hast du gute Fangchancen. 
Fest steht auf jeden Fall, dass es Schwarmfische sind. Wo einer ist, dort kannst du normalerweise auch mehr fangen.


----------



## murmeli1965 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Silberkarpfen, welcher Köder?*

Servus,
ich fange zwar jedes Jahr etliche von den Silberlingen
und auch Marmors, aber nicht unbedingt "gezielt".
Wie du schon sagtest, Planktonfresser.
Beste Zeit ist April und Mai sowie rund um den Oktober.
Da gibt es nicht so viel Plankton, dadurch kann man die Fische besser frohlocken.
Einfach feines Paniermehl (aber wirklich fein) mit Milch und ein Schuß Sahne anfeuchten, Aromastoffe brauchst du nicht, und damit schöne Futterwolken setzen.
Das Futter darf natürlich nicht schwer zu Boden sinken, is klar.
Uferentfernung bis max. 15m, meistens nur 10m.
Eine Karpfenrute sollte es auf jeden Fall sein, die Jungs gehen besser ab als ein vergleichbarer Spiegler!!
Vorfächer binde ich mir selbst mit 0,12er Fireline oder ähnliches und Hakengröße ca.8 (Öhrhaken).
"Köder": 1-2 Maden oder Brotflocke.
Es geht darum, daß der Fisch den Haken mehr oder weniger "aus Versehen" einschlürft bzw. inhaliert wenn er durch die Futterwolke kreuzt.
Alle 10 min. einen Ballen nachlegen.
An unseren Seen hat man nach ca. einer Stunde 4-8 von diesen Ungetümen auf dem Platz, was aber nicht heißt, daß man auch einen überlistet.
Meine Fanggewichte liegen zwischen 22 und 36 Pfd.
Der größte aus dem See war bis jetzt 56 Pfd.
Gibt lecker Filets zum Räuchern.


Gruß Oldi


----------



## esox_105 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Silberkarpfen, welcher Köder?*

Danke erst mal für die Tipps.

Dann ist ja mal reichlich anfüttern angesagt. Das kann dann ja richtig in Arbeit ausarten, denn Weißfische und Barsche sind in dem Teich reichlich vorhanden.

Dann werd ich mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Fabio (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Silberkarpfen, welcher Köder?*

Mir schwebt die ganze Zeit Seetang als Köder vor, das Zeug mit dem man Sushi macht. Oder vielleicht geht es ja auf Graser, ich werds heuer mal probieren


----------

